# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Fantasy maps and castles bookmarks

## XploringMap

My collection of bookmarks

----------


## MistyBeee

Oh, those are really cool, X' ! Great design  :Smile:

----------


## XploringMap

> Oh, those are really cool, X' ! Great design


Thank you MistyBeee

----------


## - JO -

It's very beautiful, with very beautiful ideas!
Is it digital or paper work? 
Anyway, it's very successful, with a very good choice of colors and beautiful illustrations!

----------


## XploringMap

> It's very beautiful, with very beautiful ideas!
> Is it digital or paper work? 
> Anyway, it's very successful, with a very good choice of colors and beautiful illustrations!


Thank you JO
Pencil and ink on paper and colors digital

----------


## GinoFelino

These are so lovely, and I really like how the names of the buildings are book-themed!

----------


## - JO -

Very neat... very precise! Good work!

----------

